# Landing the BIG ones through the ice



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*-HELP!-* 
Spend enough time on the ice and you are bound to get a big fish on the end of your line. So my question for all of you folks here on the UWN is what is the BEST tactic for getting a brute through and then on the ice? In my expirence the "lifting straight up with rod" technique has lost more monsters than landed. Should I gill grab, use pliers, get a gaff *\-\*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd r-e-a-d the Utah guidebook as using a 'gaff' is illegal I do believe here in Utah (could be wrong). I'm thinking a gaff can be used on Lake Powell but one has to 'r-e-a-d'. What we've seen done in the past is stick ones hand down the ice hole and get the fish by the gill plate area lift up through the ice hole.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont attempt to lift it out of the hole. Get it up in there then grab it with one of these:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Rapala-F ... l+Products

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Always use strong enough line to handle a big one, but not hinder your jig action. I like 8lb. P-Line fluoro and Gamakatsu jig heads. That way you can pull the fish's head up through the hole enough to grab the gill plate and drag it out without the hook straightening out. No gaffs in Utah. (Thank God!!)


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Dont attempt to lift it out of the hole. Get it up in there then grab it with one of these:
> -DallanC


I'm liking the glove idea.

P.S. The gaff idea was more of a joke.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If you know you're keeping it, let it run when it wants and wear itself out. Most jig hooksets are pretty solid. Keep your rod tip pointed at the hole in case it needs to flex down into it.

When you can get it started into the hole, lift up the rod tip and let it swim out. If that doesn't work, then grab the gill plate. A glove into the mouth is also a good bet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOAH said:


> A glove into the mouth is also a good bet.


Gloves with the wire woven into them, arent slippery when you grab the fish. You can grab it nearly anywhere and it wont go sliding out. You can stay away from the gills, just grab it anywhere behind the head and you are GTG.

I bought a similar glove last time I was in Juneau for working with halibut and it works great for holding fish without causing damage.

-DallanC


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

LOAH said:


> If you know you're keeping it, let it run when it wants and wear itself out. Most jig hooksets are pretty solid. Keep your rod tip pointed at the hole in case it needs to flex down into it.


I actually just stick the whole tip (or more) of the pole in the hole. Helps the nerves, thinking about line snapping on the edge. Like LOAH said, just play it until its good and ready to come up, then in one swift motion bring it through. You guys always fish with someone, have them help bear hug it in...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > A glove into the mouth is also a good bet.
> ...


Forget wire, and just get you some wool gloves. It's like velcro with fish.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks PBH....I have plenty of old wool gloves in the closet. Will have to practice with them on the small fish to get the skill set down for the monsters. Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

